

China Admits Problems With Three Gorges Dam - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/20/world/asia/20gorges.html?hp

======
dimmuborgir
Three Gorges Dam was built only to show off the engineering might of China.

Its disadvantages far outweighs its advantages.

